# Resistance Band Training for Martial Arts (Budo Sensei Review)



## Phil Elmore (Sep 22, 2002)

Brian Turner of Unique Sport Training Systems International Ltd. sent me a _Budo Sensei_ a couple of weeks back.  I've been using it to supplement my normal workouts and I find it to be a worthwhile piece of equipment.  Designed specifically for martial artists, but of use to anyone interested in health and fitness, the _Budo Sensei_ is reviewed here.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2003)

Hmmm, first link doesn't work.


----------

